# 5 Huge Tips to Passing the A+ Certification



## Ac_Chris

Hi all, 

I used to lurk quite a bit on these forums and alot of the information I found here truly helped me in passing my A+ Essentials certification as well as my Network+ certification. I honestly couldn't have passed without some of the useful information here, and in return I would like to return something to the community. I did a write-up on 5 tips to passing the A+ Certification exams, and I would like to share it with you. The link can be found here. I would just post them here, but i do not have exclusive rights to the content anymore since I published it elsewhere  

Please let me know if my tips have helped you, or if they have any mistakes in them. Also, Although these tips were written with the 601 exams in mind, they still pertain heavily to the latest exams offered by CompTIA as well. 

Good luck to you all


----------



## Armymanis

Chris. All those tips are great! I have been constantly studying for the A+ exam and have found that going through the COMPTIA A+ Complete Study guide book they do talk about a lot of those area's that you covered in your article. I've been taking notes, reading, watching videos, and doing the practice exams so I can prepare for the test that's next Wednesday. It feels like I have been studying for 2 months because it took me 1 and a half months to get through the videos and around 2-3 weeks to get through the book and know the information.

I think it also helps that I have been doing an internship and taking a Windows Vista class for my community college AA.


----------



## Ac_Chris

Hey, Good luck to you! My biggest advice I can give is to simply not get nervous before the test. Stay cool and you'll do great! If you have any specific questions feel free to ask away


----------



## Ac_Chris

Made some revisions to the tips, Fixed a slight error in the data nothin too serious  Nobody is going to fail because of it!


----------



## Ac_Chris

Bump


----------



## greenbrucelee

good tips heres mine

Never use one study material use atleast two. CompTIA A+ all in one exam guide 7th edition by Mike Meyers, www.professermesser.com

Study and practice the concepts

Always use legitemate practice exams and never go over the same exams over and over otherwise you will remember the questions and answers subconciousley and give yourself a false sense of security.

Make notes that you can easily revise from and keep them simple.

Relax before the exam and don't over study otherwise you will burn yourself out.


----------

